# Yellowstone Vacation



## JonathonJEB (Aug 13, 2016)

I just got back from my family vacation out west. Like everyone on here has said it is definitely a trip to take. With so much to do and see I did not have a whole lot of time to fish but the fishing I did get to do was amazing. Thanks to Meriwether Mike for some pointers and the guys at Montana Troutfitters for some fly advice I had some dry fly fishing that I had never experienced. Here are a few of the pictures we took. Everyone should make a point to see this place.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 13, 2016)

*.*


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 13, 2016)

*.*


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 13, 2016)

*.*


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 13, 2016)

*.*


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 13, 2016)

*.*


----------



## Milkman (Aug 13, 2016)

Great pics
I know it was fun. Yellowstone is my favorite place on earth


----------



## Duff (Aug 13, 2016)

Man, awesome pics! I could look a at those all day.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2016)

What a fantastic experience!  Thanks so much for sharing it with us all.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 13, 2016)

Beautiful place, thanks for sharing.


----------



## creekrunner (Aug 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting. I've always wanted to go. The horseback pictures are my childhood dreams from watching old westerns


----------



## cr00241 (Aug 13, 2016)

Awesome pics, how was the weather? 

I remember my grandma telling me it was snowing when they went in July. I want to make it out there soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 13, 2016)

Which outfitter did you horseback ride with?


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 14, 2016)

We used Swift Creek Outfitters and I would highly recommend them to anyone. The weather was nice it would get down in the 30s at night and be in the high 80s by 10:00am.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 14, 2016)

Amazing place!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 14, 2016)

Awesome pics! I was there about 30 years ago. I would love to take my wife & kids out there.


----------



## sparky (Aug 14, 2016)

ditto milkmans comments


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Awesome, it's on the list. Can you add anything about having the dog along? We would like to bring the dog as well


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 15, 2016)

The parks are not very dog friendly for good reasons, but we went to several national forest areas that our dog really enjoyed. There were a lot of people that made the trip with there dogs. All of the rules for pets are posted on Yellowstone's webpage, and thats were most of the issues will be for pets. I will add that I am glad we took him with us.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks like you had a great trip from the pictures. The Lamar Valley is called the Serengeti of the United States due to the wildlife. It is a true treasure. Cooke City which is just outside the NE entrance is a true old west type town. Cell phones are pretty much of no use there. I like it!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 15, 2016)

JonathonJEB said:


> The parks are not very dog friendly for good reasons, but we went to several national forest areas that our dog really enjoyed. There were a lot of people that made the trip with there dogs. All of the rules for pets are posted on Yellowstone's webpage, and thats were most of the issues will be for pets. I will add that I am glad we took him with us.



Great pics and did you fly or drive?


----------



## shotgun (Aug 15, 2016)

Is that the Moulton Barn outside of Jackson Hole???
We stayed there last year and went inside.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 15, 2016)

We drove. Yes that's the barn. There were badger holes all around it while we were there. Its a beautiful place.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Aug 15, 2016)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Looks like you had a great trip from the pictures. The Lamar Valley is called the Serengeti of the United States due to the wildlife. It is a true treasure. Cooke City which is just outside the NE entrance is a true old west type town. Cell phones are pretty much of no use there. I like it!



Lamar valley was amazing. We only made it as far as the entrance that way. I wish we had another week or two just in Yellowstone. From lunch til around 5 Lamar valley was worse than Atlanta at rush hour because of buffalo and people looking at buffalo. Lol


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 21, 2016)

Meriwether Mike said:


> Cell phones are pretty much of no use there. I like it!



I had the privilege of working in the park for about 6 weeks back in 2008. Lived in a ranger cabin, and got to see all that beauty daily. Had to drive about 30 minutes a couple times a day to either the horse corral south of Canyon Village or the pass NE of Canyon towards Mt. Washburn to get enough of a signal to aircard out my daily reports.

It was really nice being 'unplugged'.


----------



## Rick Carter (Aug 22, 2016)

Beautiful vacation! You guys were wearing out those cutthroat trout. Good to see someone enjoying life.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 23, 2016)

We went in June and drove as well. Took us two weeks for the entire trip. We spent four days at Yellowstone then drove over to Cody and went through the Wild Bill museum. Drove over and checked out Devils Tower and then Mount Rushmore. It was a lot of driving and I would do it again tomorrow! My 17 and 15 year old wanted to go to the beach at first by the time we got the bad lands they were ready to move out there.... Beautiful country and glad we didn't fly! Can't see all that land in a plane.


----------



## rustman (Aug 25, 2016)

Awesome pics.  My wife and I were there last Feb. for some snowmobiling.  I recommend it highly.  Yellowstone in winter is a sight to see.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow! Awesome pics. Looks like a trip of a lifetime. Thanks for sharing


----------

